# Fischsterben aber langsam!



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Moin,

seit mehreren Wochen verabschieden sich immer mehr Fische ins Jenseits. Am Teich selbst hat keine Veränderung stattgefunden. Das Wasser ist nach wie vor klar, die Pumpe läuft kontinuierlich, lediglich die Blaualgen werden mehr.

Viel schlimmer, die Fische sterben langsam, jeden Tag ca 1-2

Bald sind alle hin.
Laut Test kein Nitrit drin, 
KH Wert ca2,5 °dH
p-Wert =0
PH wert ca 8,2.

Weiß jemand schnellste Abhilfe

Danke Schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo!

Schreib mal was zu Deinem Teich und den Fischen.
Größe, Tiefe, Temperaturverlauf, Eis?, Fischbesatz, Pflanzen, gereinigt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Moin,

also der Teich ist ca  6m lang, 2,5 breit und an der einen seite ca 30 cm tief und an der anderen ca 90 cm.
Fische waren diverse drin. sind aber bis auf ca 6-7  alle tot. 2 __ Muscheln sorgen für klares Wasser, 1 Drittel ca ist mit pflanzen besetzt. Am Boden ca 1 cm Mulmschicht.

Hoffe das reicht erst mal, oder fehlt noch was? Füge ich dann bei

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Schwabe,

Solltest du tatsächlich Blaualgen in deinem Teich haben, schau doch mal hier rein:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Schwabe, 

ich würde mal sagen, dein Teichwasser ist vollkommen umgekippt. 

Du hast fast eine Karbonathärte im Wasser. 
CO2 ist demnach fast ganz raus. 


Du hast nur eine Chance und die bestehet im Wasserwechsel. 

Du mußt so schnell wie möglich, so viel wie möglich Wasser wechseln. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Schwabe,

ich stimme Rainer voll und ganz zu...schnellstmöglich-am besten 2/3 des Wasser´s wechseln.

Aber mal ganz am Rande...seit einigen Wochen hast Du das Fischsterben schon? 1-2 am Tag? 

1. Warum meldest Du dich nicht früher?
2. Wieviel Fische waren/sind denn in deinem Teich?

  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Moin,

tja erst dachte ich es ist normaler schwund, dann hatte ich beruflich keine Zeit mich damit zu befassen.

Es waren wohl ca 27 kleine´re helle( gold/dunkelorange und schwarze) und ein großer ca25 cm hellorangener Fisch drin. Jetzt sind noch 2-3 dunkle, 3-4 helle und der große drin. Die Muschel ist auch noch da, weiß aber  nicht ob sie noch unter uns weilt.

Andere Sache, wollte mal ein Bild hochladen, habe aber  selbst bei FAQ nichts funktionierendes gefunden, da meine Bilder zu groß sind. Habt Ihr Tips??

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

das format wird bei der ehlermeldung angezeigt!
einfach verkleinern und noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2005)

bildgröße max

640 X 480

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2005)

Moin,

mit den Bildern klappt es jetzt auch, habe noch Mihov resizer finden können.

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2005)

Moin,

hat denn jemand ne Ahnung wie so was kommen kann, der Teich war den ganzen Sommer o.B. bis auf die Fadenalgen, sonst immer klares Wasser sogar ohne UVC Lampe.

Hat jemand ne Ursache???

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2005)

Moin,

habe jetzt das Wasser zu 3/ 4 ausgewechselt, alle schwimmen nun wieder gut rum, nur einer fängt heute schon wieder an sich abzusondern und wirkt träge. Mal sehen ob der morgen hinüber ist. Werde berichten. Werde auch morgen neuen Wassertest machen.

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2005)

Moin,

der eine war heut hin.
Die Werte heute 12.00 Uhr
GH >21°
KH 6-10°d
pH 6.4-6.8
kein Nitrit oderNitrat

habe trotzdem noch Wasser zulaufen lassen

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2005)

Hi Schwabe, 

einen pH-Wert von 6,4 -6,8? Wie weit traust Du dem Test/pH-Meter? Kannst Du mal "kH" und pH-Wert im Frischwasser bestimmen und hier posten? 

Hast Du an den kranken/sterbenden Fischen irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten? Mal einen Abstrich gemacht? Was für Fischarten hast Du da in dem Teich? Bist Du sicher, daß Du Blaualgen im Teich hast? 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2005)

Hi Schwabe,

mir ist der Teich vor 2 Jahren auch mal umgekippt. Das Wasser war leicht Bernsteinfarben und hat etwas nach Eisen gerochen. Schuld daran war, daß die enstandenen Faulgase nicht mehr entweichen konnten (auch das "Rohr" im Eisfreihalter war verstopft). Alle Goldfische starben, erstaunlicherweise aber kein einziges __ Moderlieschen. 
Ich führte dann einen kompletten Wasserwechsel durch. Ich habe aus meinen Fehlern gelernt und verwende seitdem nur noch Kiessand als Substrat (außer bei den Seerosen). Faulgas ensteht so fast nicht mehr. Außerdem habe ich einen Oxydator eingesetzt. Seitdem gabs keine Probleme mehr.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.


Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

moin mal wieder,

hatte vor 2 Wochen den besagten Wasserwechsel(2/3) durchgeführt, Jetzt war eigentlich Ruhe, aber heute lagen wieder 2 tot im Wasser. Habe jetzt nochmal die Qualität getestet.(Teich nur halb zugeforen, Pumpe läuft)

Mit Söll Test: pH 8,2, KH ca 4

Mit Teststreifen(2 verschiedene): KH 6-10°d
                                                 GH >10°d

Kein Nitrit etc.

Abhilfe??

Danke schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Schwabe, 

um was für Fische handelt es sich hier eigentlich? 
Kannst du an den toten Fischen etwas ungewöhnliches feststellen? 
Abstehende Schuppen? 
Zerfressene Kiemen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

Moin,

eigentlich gabs an den Fischen keine Auffälligkeiten, ein paar hatten so nen weißlichen Schleier bzw. Flecken , andere nicht.
Schuppen standen nicht ab.
Fischart waren wohl alle ganz normale Teichfische (siehe Foto aus früheren Tagen)

Grüße schwabe


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Schwabe, 

Eventuell ist Parasitenbefall der Verursacher. Könnte Costia sein. 

Solltest jemanden ausfindig machen, der einen Abstrich von den verbliebenen Fischen macht. 

Ein TA oder ein Koi-Händler aus deiner Gegend. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Schabe,
Tipps kann ich dir leidr nicht geben, da ich das gleiche Problem habe.
Meine Goldfische sondern sich auch einen Tage zuvor ab und sterben dann. Aber eben nur die Goldfische, Die Kio, Elritzen und co erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit.
Bin auf der Suche!
Gruss
Taffy


----------

